# IIM MBA CAT 2009 Application form ?



## satyamy (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry guys this is not a techincal question, but I need your help in this matter

Can someone help me to get IIM MBA CAT 2009 Application form
the last date to download the application form was 13th August 2008 but unfortunately I didnt know that

The Last date to submit it is 5th September 2008, so if someone has downloaded it earlier can help me by sending me that PDF form file ?

Pls help me if possible

Thanks


----------



## iinfi (Sep 2, 2008)

till last year we were supposed to buy it form UTI Bank
is it not they same this year??

btw even if you are supposed to download it, it wud ask you to enter you personal details and generate a unique PIN and only then download. so form downloaded by someone else cannot be used by you. (the abv procedure is used by XLRI, so i believe IIM's mite v started it this time arnd)

do one thing. to find out exactly how this is done, post in pagalguy.com 's forums. you will get a better reply quickly


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

CAT 2008 or 2009 Form????????????????????


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea. It must be the 08 form. Else I m screwed.


----------



## satyamy (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea. It must be the 08 form. Else I m screwed.



aila! I like your optimism.


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

SO Am I dude!!! It's 08 I guess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> aila! I like your optimism.


Abey, I mean my *desperate* attempt to get into an IIM is screwed.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 2, 2008)

aila watch this video:

*www.pagalguy.com/index.php?categoryid=56&p2_articleid=1298

rofl.


----------



## manish_j (Nov 15, 2008)

*Assistance For Mba*

Hi frnds, m in my second year doing bmm(4th sem)

i want to do MBA in finance and marketing...

now there are plenty of questions I want to ask, but your help for few of my queries would be really helpful to me.

1) which is the best class to join for preparing for CAT in Mumbai.
2) what should be the preparation duration which would be sufficent for me to be able to attempt CAT,SNAP etc properly enough that I get admission in some really good institution, ISB, IIM, XLRI, Symbioisi, NM, SPJain etc 
3) For doing MBA outside India, which would be the best destination and institution
( expenditure, living cost etc)
4) Should I enrol my self in coaching class for CAT rite now and appear for 2009 exam?

i shall be really thankful if you guys can help me out with this...thanking you in advance.

Manish


----------



## Pathik (Nov 15, 2008)

1. No idea
2. 2-3 months
3. No idea
4. A crash course should suffice.


----------

